# Fill dirt



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

You have a place where you need to haul out material and you have another guy who needs it. What do ya do ??

A) Charge the homeowner to haul it out and give it to the other guy for free.

B) Have them both split the cost.

C) Charge the homeowner to load and haul and charge the other guy too for the fill.


I'll give my answer later.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> You have a place where you need to haul out material and you have another guy who needs it. What do ya do ??
> 
> A) Charge the homeowner to haul it out and give it to the other guy for free.
> 
> ...


To me, I am in business to make a profit.

I would go with answer C.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey, ALL the excavators around here charge for both ways. Most of the big boys have large piles of every sort of material stacked to the clouds at their shops. Get paid for the same dirt twice... that's business.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

it all depends on the law of supply and demand. i've had situations here where i had no more places to stockpile dirt, and gave it away just to be rid of it. have gotten paid both ways for it, and have had no dirt and people begging for it. depends on the circumstance


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

rino1494 said:


> You have a place where you need to haul out material and you have another guy who needs it. What do ya do ??
> 
> A) Charge the homeowner to haul it out and give it to the other guy for free.
> 
> ...



Usually C, but some times you just have to get rid of it, and sometimes you have to pay to get rid of it. Like Day said " Supply and Demand "


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

In my area companies try to make money on both ends. It makes sense too.

Matt


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Most of the time, we will charge each guy the full price. Sometimes we will be hauling dirt next door or down the road, then we will split the cost. One guy will pay for the machine while the other pays for the hauling.

The last development we built, the developer wanted all excess material dumped on site. We have a pile that started out at 15,000 yds. When people need dirt, they pay by the load and we buy the dirt off of the developer. Works out for us, we get paid to move the dirt twice. :woot:


----------

